# Cinnamon Almond Bread Pudding TNT



## jkath (Jul 12, 2005)

I had purchased a sourdough loaf that I didn't end up using, so yesterday I made it into a bread pudding, using ingredients I had on hand - it sure was tasty (having some right now for breakfast, actually!)


Cinnamon Almond Bread Pudding

1 loaf good sourdough, cut into 1"x2" cubes (about 6 cups)
3 c. milk
4 eggs
2/3 c. granulated sugar
1 Tbsp. vanilla extract
2 Tbsp. cinnamon (I may have even used more)
1 tsp. nutmeg
2/3 c. almond meal (from Trader Joe's, or you can blenderize almonds to a fine grind)
3 Tbsp. butter

Put bread cubes into a 9"x12"x2" pan.
In a blender, mix next ingredients well.
Add almonds and mix again till just incorporated.
Pour mixture over bread. Mix to make sure all bread is coated. Let sit for 20 min. (Preheat oven now to 300 degrees)
Cut cold butter into 1/2" cubes and dot pudding with them. Cover with foil. 
Place pan into a larger pan. Add water to a depty of 1" in the larger pan. Bake 1 hour, 10 minutes. Remove the foil and bake uncovered another 15-20 minutes, or till set.

Serve warm with a dollop of whipped cream on top.

Store in refrigerator.


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 12, 2005)

Sounds like a good experiment, jkath!


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2005)

I had the "Bill Cosby" mode of thinking here...

let's see...it has eggs...Yes! eggs are a good breakfast food
and it has nuts....well, there's protein in nuts
and it has milk....Yes! A well balanced breakfast!


----------



## nytxn (Jul 12, 2005)

"TNT" 

Que es?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 12, 2005)

nytxn said:
			
		

> "TNT"
> 
> Que es?


 
Tried and True


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 12, 2005)

May be a dingy question, but are almonds blanched, roasted, raw?  This sounds like a recipe I would make, take one bite and bring to office.  But I would like to make it as near to what you made as a "black toast is good for you, adds charcoal to your system" type of person can.


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2005)

They're not blanched, just made from whole almonds, and I believe it's also the same thing you'd use when a recipe calls for almond flour. I may be way off, but that's what I think.
(don't have the bag, as I keep the stuff in a tupperware)


----------



## nytxn (Jul 12, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Tried and True


 
danka


----------



## Always Hungry (Jul 12, 2005)

That name alone sounds so delicious! ARGH! I want some.


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2005)

Here ya go 
<<tossing a full pan, still warm from the oven>>
Enjoy, A.H.!


----------

